# Barb Wire/ first aid kit for dogs



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Well my dog did it again, My GSP took over for my Springer as she ran into a barb wire fence on Friday and had a gash on her chest and front leg.

There was a guy with that had a skin stapler so we put four in her chest and her leg I actually didn't notice until we got home that night but it looks ok today.

Do many of your dogs get into fences? This is the fourth time in the last 7 yrs for my dogs.

Do any of you have a skin stapler in your first aid kit?

What is in your first aid kits?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey Kevin,

Sorry to hear about Taz. This won't help for her, but maybe Yoshi...

I like to see dogs trained for fences...i.e. stop when the come to one, go under the wire, wait for the handler, etc. I plan to train mine to avoid exactly what happened to Taz. Granted, nothing is 100%...especially in hot pursuit of a rooster, but it will help!

Mike


----------



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a Sporting Dog First Aid Kit. It does have a stapler. I haven't had to use it yet. This kit is available at Cabelas, Scheels, etc for $60 or $70 I think. Not cheap but has a lot of stuff.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Definitely keep a medical stapler in my first aid kit. Also, antibacterial solution, some gause, karo syrup, baby asprin, emt gel, tweezers....
If I am ever in the situation where I have to staple the dog up, keep a very good eye on the wound to make sure it does'nt get infected. Get the dog to the vet ASAP just to have a professional look her over. A stapler is a definite must for me!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

My GSP got into some wire last year puctured an artery in her leg. Quite a sight watching blood pump out with every heart beat. I suggest everyone carry a tourniquet and blood clotting powder. Luckly we were close to the pickup,and first aid kit. This year I will carry the tourniquet with me in case the pickup aint that close, hopefully it never happens again.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Fishless
There is an product that can be used to fix wounds such as a barb cut or gash. Its a clear cream that solidifies and seals the wound like a bandaid. It is almost like using super glue but it is made specifically for animals. Its very nice to have in instances like yours.I picked mine up at Cabelas. I cant think of the name right now but Ill get back to ya.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Skin stapler, gauze, ace bandages, tweesers, needle driver (for removing porky quills), Iodine solution.

I need some of that gel stuff too.


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Kevin,
I hope Taz is doing OK. Harry ran into barbwire twice Saturday, both times I was right there and it looked like it snagged him but he came away unscathed. I always carry a first aid kit, but this has me thinking about getting a stapler.

Last weekend I had to take him to the vet to get a piece of cattail reed taken out of his nostril, and this week his right eye swelled up. I can't see anything in it, and we flushed it out and put drops in it. He has an appointment in the morning. All the vet techs know him by name....

Wes


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

MM21 youre probably thinking of emt gel. And I spoke to my vet after the injury, for the type of puncture wound the dog had, a tourniquet was and still is the fastest way to get the bleeding under control in the field.


----------

